# Any info on this trolling motor?



## carrothead (Apr 19, 2012)

My grandpa has an old Electra Pal trolling motor, and I'm wondering if anyone could tell me how much thrust it has. It has a 2 speed toggle switch and has this on it:

Electra Pal
Model No. 0040 12 Volts
Jetco, Inc.
El Paso, Texas 79935
US Des. Pat. No. 219558
Permanent Magnet Power

And also, what thrust do you recommend for a 1232 flat bottom jon? I'm just trying to judge off of how fast this motor pushes my boat before I make my purchase of a new motor.


----------



## JasonLester (Apr 19, 2012)

I have an old 17lb thrust Minn Kota, and a fairly new Minn Kota Endura 30... Both push my 14 foot SeaNymph along pretty good. Obviously the 30 does better. However the 17 doesn't to to bad. I do like that the 30 has a slower speed than the 17...yep a slower speed....and it also has a faster one. On my second trip out with it I was glad I had it as it was windy that day...so the extra thrust was great... 

I think the 30's are about the smallest new ones now...should do your boat fine. Not sure on your grandpa's old motor but you could give it a try and see how it does. Do it on a calm day or in a calm area of the lake so you can see what it does with no wind first then try on a windy day....but I would have backup. If I hadn't had the 30 I think I may have had to paddle back...(outboard wasn't running right, water in the fuel) 

Thats my .02 worth.


----------



## Beefer (Apr 19, 2012)

This is just a wag, but I'd say your tm has 4 or 40lbs of thrust. :?:


----------



## carrothead (Apr 19, 2012)

JasonLester said:


> I have an old 17lb thrust Minn Kota, and a fairly new Minn Kota Endura 30... Both push my 14 foot SeaNymph along pretty good. Obviously the 30 does better. However the 17 doesn't to to bad. I do like that the 30 has a slower speed than the 17...yep a slower speed....and it also has a faster one. On my second trip out with it I was glad I had it as it was windy that day...so the extra thrust was great...
> 
> I think the 30's are about the smallest new ones now...should do your boat fine. Not sure on your grandpa's old motor but you could give it a try and see how it does. Do it on a calm day or in a calm area of the lake so you can see what it does with no wind first then try on a windy day....but I would have backup. If I hadn't had the 30 I think I may have had to paddle back...(outboard wasn't running right, water in the fuel)
> 
> Thats my .02 worth.


I've used it before, and on a windy day it's questionable as to if it will move the boat. I'm looking to get one just a little bigger than it, if I just knew what it was.


----------

